# Pictures from Ontario Meet #4 - LOTS of them!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We met this morning at Claireville Conservation Area in Brampton, Ontario. It was a smaller turn out than previous ones, but it was just as much fun and tired out the dogs out just as much!

In attendance was: 
*Dewy* with Noah and honourary GR, Scout (Havanese)
*Mad's Mom* with Maddie
*mm03gn* with Bailey
*Luci* with Lucy
*Sabby* with Cash

and of course, myself with Molson and my mom showed up near the end with Skoker.

I think we would all agree that it was the perfect venue for this type of meet! We (and by "we", I mean the boys - Dave and Will!) got a fire going in the pit for us to keep warm in the -1 Celcius temperature while the dogs had a blast running around in the HUGE open field.

Here are my pics - Sorry I couldn't narrow them down anymore than this!

Just before we left the house to go to the meet. The lighting was great in our entrance so I had to take a before picture! 







In the line up at Tim Horton's (the reason why I was late - I had to get my fix!)







Bailey







Molson







Molson







Molson







Bailey







Bailey, Molson & Noah







Maddie & Molson







Dave and his son show up with Cash!







Noah, Molson & Cash - the 3 puppies from the first Ontario meet are all pretty much the same size now around 65-70 lbs. 







Cash & Molson







Will & Sarah show up with Lucy!







Molson realized his girlfriend is in town and runs over for a kiss :smooch:







Maddie







Melissa picking all of the burrs out of Bailey's tail :doh:







Little Lucy







Scout







Melissa and Lucy







Bailey







Molson & Bailey







Maddie rolling in the dirt!







Noah and mommy







Molson







Molson & Noah trying to come up with a plan to get the water bottle back from Bailey!







Noah with his mommy again







Molson on the move







Lucy found someone her own size to play with! A 4-mth old Chocolate Lab puppy named Scarlett







Skoker







Lucy checking out what Molson's doing







Molson taking a break - telling me that he's ready to go home!







Lucy trying to eat the log!







Skoker with Lucy peeking over the log in the background!







Molson & Skoker







Skoker wanting someone to throw the ball (what else is new?)







Molson is airborne! All 4 paws off the ground 







Molson, Skoker & Cash







Madison









I know there are many more pics to come from the others!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Those are great Steph!! I took over 200 pictures - and was able to round it down to 58  They are all currently loading into Photobucket, so when I wake up from my nap I will share them! I got a GREAT one of you and Molson that you are just going to loooove!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous sea of golden tails. It looks like the humans and goldens all had a great day. What fun.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what fabulous pics! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks like a great time was had by all. No snow?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike's officially jealous! Looks like everyone had a great time...though someone wouldn't leave Mom's side.... 
It's great to be able to put a pup's face to his name...or her's as it were.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh that just looks so wonderful! great photos!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I get warm fuzzies just seeing the pictures, I bet you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Susan6953 said:


> It looks like a great time was had by all. No snow?


There was a very slight dusting on the ground, but nothing that we, as Canadians, can call _real_ snow 

The weather forecast is calling for 25-30 centimeters (just under a foot) of snow between tomorrow and Wednesday though!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It certainly does look like all 2 and 4 legged members had a great time at this meeting.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok...Ike's officially jealous again. We haven't seen significant snowfall in Ike's short, not quite three years, life yet. We did get almost an inch last night. It gave him the zoomies!



esSJay said:


> There was a very slight dusting on the ground, but nothing that we, as Canadians, can call _real_ snow
> 
> The weather forecast is calling for 25-30 centimeters (just under a foot) of snow between tomorrow and Wednesday though!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh That looks so fun! The dogs are so lucky!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww that little Lucy is just so adorable!! Great pics as always from your meets... I'm so jealous I don't live close enough to come too!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like a great Golden gathering, backed up by great pics. Nice job.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Alright, I'm up from my amazing nap...here are my pictures!!

On our way to the clearing...Never fear about that water up above, it was mostly frozen 








Got any treats for me ma??








Fuzzy Golden butts...

















Bailey being chased - her favourite activity!












































Cash came to join us!








Uuuuggggg...only a small sampling of the crap that got stuck in Baileys tail :doh:








Start of the fire...








As Dave takes my dirty kleenex to burn "it's ok, we're in survival mode" 


























Beautiful little Lucy!! She was definitely the most popular dog today - both with the people and the other pups!








Such a regal little lady already 








Molson+Bailey=BFFS4EVA!!








Bailey, you're so funny!!








"what are those crazy big kids doing??"


























Maddie deciding she needed a dirt bath!



































I think someone has a treat!

















Scout doing his best to stay above all of those crazy goldens! 

















We didn't bring any toys for them, but that doesn't mean they didn't improvise!



































At this point in the day, we think one of the other dogs hurt Cash's feelings  He took a few moments to feel sorry for himself, and then came right back!












































This little chocolate lab made Lucy's day! She seemed to be very happy to tumble with someone her own size 

















Skoker!!!! Even though I was meeting him for the first time, I knew how to get a great picture of him looking at the camera 

















He looks like trouble to me!!



































Please throw my ball mom

















ooooh, I wanted to steal her!!!








Steph collecting Molson...








Steph and Molson!! 












































My Beautiful Bailey!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw your pics are great too Melissa!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I am so jealous! Those are all great, both of you!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Melissa I love your pics! So many good ones!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It appears to have been a wonderful day for pups and people alike, although it does look a bit chilly


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments about my pretty lil' girl! We had a great time today and it was great to meet everyone finally and put faces to names. Definitely a great spot for this kinda thing! 

It would seem that Lucy didn't get the "supposed to be out like a light" memo, she's still going strong! Meanwhile, Will and I are ready to plunk our butts down and relax. Silly puppy!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How fun!! Loved watching all the pics!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All the pictures from both of you are just great. It looks like it was alot of fun. Little Luci is just adorable. All of the pups are gorgeous.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> Thanks for all the compliments about my pretty lil' girl! We had a great time today and it was great to meet everyone finally and put faces to names. Definitely a great spot for this kinda thing!
> 
> It would seem that Lucy didn't get the "supposed to be out like a light" memo, she's still going strong! Meanwhile, Will and I are ready to plunk our butts down and relax. Silly puppy!


LOL! poor you and Will! Molson has been laying on the floor since we got home, but I feel so bad because everytime I move, he wakes up and follows me everywhere.  

He is also giving me these pitiful sad puppy looks like "Mommy, why did you take me to the park today for 2 whole hours to run free with all of my best friends and play all of my favourite games outside in the fresh air while I got as dirty as possible and ate all of my favourite treats? I'm tired now!"

I took this about 10 minutes after we walked in the door from the meet... please mind the burrs that have since been removed!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

wow those are great pics!!! looks like you all had a fun time!!!! we just couldn't get it together this morning....i flew to ft. lauderdale last monday to drive home with my mom who has a condo down there and got home last night so we were tired and then swim meet all afternoon...next time i am hoping we will be there for sure!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

asiacat said:


> wow those are great pics!!! looks like you all had a fun time!!!! we just couldn't get it together this morning....i flew to ft. lauderdale last monday to drive home with my mom who has a condo down there and got home last night so we were tired and then swim meet all afternoon...next time i am hoping we will be there for sure!!!!!


Too bad you couldn't make it - we missed you guys, but we hope to see you and the family again in the new year. How did the kids do at their meet?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had fun!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Too bad you couldn't make it - we missed you guys, but we hope to see you and the family again in the new year. How did the kids do at their meet?


 we missed going...and so did maddison and chance. after looking at the pics it made us really miss the meet up since the dogs and humans alike always have a great time. the kids did great at their meet thanks for asking....i have one in montreal this weekend and one in pickering....ahhh the joy of competitive sports...lol....as soon as you guys pick a date for the new year post it so if u decide on the indoor meet up we can hopefully commit and put in for the cost....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

asiacat said:


> we missed going...and so did maddison and chance. after looking at the pics it made us really miss the meet up since the dogs and humans alike always have a great time. the kids did great at their meet thanks for asking....i have one in montreal this weekend and one in pickering....ahhh the joy of competitive sports...lol....as soon as you guys pick a date for the new year post it so if u decide on the indoor meet up we can hopefully commit and put in for the cost....


We were actually discussing that yesterday - and I think that the consensus is that we would like to either do Claireville or Bronte Park again in a couple of months. Claireville we can get a fire going and stay warm that way...

Our concern with the indoor location is the amount of people who say they will come vs. the amount of people who actually end up coming! We don't want the entire $150 cost to fall on only a couple of people... :no: Of course, we totally understand that people have busy lives and things sometimes come up, but it's much less "risky" to go somewhere free


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> We were actually discussing that yesterday - and I think that the consensus is that we would like to either do Claireville or Bronte Park again in a couple of months. Claireville we can get a fire going and stay warm that way...
> 
> Our concern with the indoor location is the amount of people who say they will come vs. the amount of people who actually end up coming! We don't want the entire $150 cost to fall on only a couple of people... :no: Of course, we totally understand that people have busy lives and things sometimes come up, but it's much less "risky" to go somewhere free


 true...i agree. anything works for us and we were planning on attending....things just didn't work out :no:. both places are nice to go to and yes claireville has the advantage of having a fire....whatever is decided hopefully we can attend.:crossfing


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like a great day guys!! We're so sorry we couldn't make it  I needed to beat this cold, though, with it being the last week of school this week and my students performing in concerts and assemblies and whatnot!! It looks like Lily would have loved Claireville! We can't wait to see everyone again in the new year...I'll load up on the ColdFX well in advance of the date, ha ha!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pictures! No snow yet? I'm in the atlanric provinces and we already have 10 cm and getting 20 to 30 more cm between thursday and friday! I'm already sick of the snow! But Tessa is loving it! lol. I'll post some picks sometime soon.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

tessalover said:


> Nice pictures! No snow yet? I'm in the atlanric provinces and we already have 10 cm and getting 20 to 30 more cm between thursday and friday! I'm already sick of the snow! But Tessa is loving it! lol. I'll post some picks sometime soon.


Haven't had much yet - but they're calling for our first actual storm tonight! Got my snow tires put on this afternoon!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a GReat bunch of Goldens having a fun day


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What a fun day. Looks like a good time was had by all. Great pictures.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

You all looked like you had a BLAST!


----------

